

Ask HN: How stupid is Droplr, really? - zakelfassi

Everyone gets that businesses need to grow. And startups need to thrive.
yesterday I found a SPAM email from Droplr (I received a few days back), saying that &quot;your 30-day free trial of Droplr is ending tomorrow ... If you do nothing, your account will be disabled, but all links will remain active. If you&#x27;d prefer to delete your account, you can do that at droplr.com&#x2F;user&quot;.<p>That clearly means two things: my data will be stuck at Droplr (i.e. can no longer access it) + I can delete it from the link above.<p>The first unfortunately turned out to be true - I tried to check one of my drops today no luck - I gotta subscribe.<p>The second, not very true: if I go to &#x2F;user it just redirects me back to &#x2F;upgrade.<p>This means two things: Either I subscribe, or my data will be lost in the interwebs, forever.<p>And here&#x27;s the worst thing: all my (and your) drops are still available.<p>Thoughts?
======
helpful
I can't speak for your situation specifically but it was announced in advance
that they would be switching to paid plans only. As a result, I personally did
have time to backup my data as I imagined you would have had too.

For whatever reason if you didn't see the email and their mail appears to be
hitting your spam box, it isn't for lack of them trying it appears. Perhaps
the initial email was lost as well.

At this point, my best recommendation is to reach out to support to see if
they'd be willing to work with you to get your data back. The free accounts
were limited so the amount of files in there can't be much to extract and they
may be open to it. Best of luck.

~~~
zakelfassi
A few hours later, I had -miraculously- access back to my account (this time
with a "Go Pro" bar at the top). Managed to delete all my 1250+ drops ... If
only they were not so agressive about going pro. Not I'm using CloudApp. Seems
to me a fair, really good, alternative.

